# 2006(B6) Passat: Stereo on but no sound at speakers



## rangerfan (Jul 9, 2007)

My '06 Passat equipped with Dynaudio stereo display indicates tuner is on but no sound out of any speakers. CD also displays and shows counter but no sound. Checked fuse for amplifier at fuse panel B. Also checked for power and ground at amp connector (T23). I have power and ground at all the places I am supposed to but still no sound. Also there is a code in the digital radio module _*02635- Tuner Not Enabled*_. Any other things to check before replacing the amplifier?


----------



## sami1010 (Aug 20, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...uestion-quot-Tuner-Not-Enabled-Activated-quot

check here.


----------



## pixart (Jan 2, 2011)

*Did you fix it?*

I have exactly the same problem. 
Did you fix it? 
What was wrong?
Thank you.


----------

